# wolf hybrid percentages



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

Bear with me..I asked this somewhere else and got bitched at for asking it on a formun that wasnt for wolfdogs (even though I was in the general and off topic section) and was givem a whole scientific spill about genes, which I didn't need..

hoping my lovely people on my favourite forum can help some..

a friend had wolf hybrid pups..dam is 50% mexican gray wolf, 25% german shep, 25% collie. Sire is 50% Chow and 50% Timber wolf.
Generally speaking, without going into genetic makeup too far, what percentage of everything is the litter?

I hope someone understands what I'm asking


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The litter will be 100% canine 

Unfortunately it is impossible to say which traits will follow which animal without knowing the extreme specifics.

Mathematically, they would be 25 % grey wolf, 25% chow, 25% timber wolf, 12.5% GSD, 12.5% collie. So 50% wolf.


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I was looking for. I figured it out shortly after posting this but I couldn't figure out how to delete a post. I know they're 100% mutts, but I was curious as to what 'percentages' they will be sold as, no matter which genes they actually inherited. It's much like people saying they're 1/16th Apache or 1/4th Irish, no matter what their genetic makeup may really be..that's how 'wolfdog' breeders price and sell their pups.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

summnd said:


> Bear with me..I asked this somewhere else and got bitched at for asking it on a formun that wasnt for wolfdogs (even though I was in the general and off topic section) and was givem a whole scientific spill about genes, which I didn't need..
> 
> hoping my lovely people on my favourite forum can help some..
> 
> ...


25% of the litter will carry the dams genes 
25% of the litter will carry the sires genes
50% will be a make up of 25% mexican gray wolf, 12 1/2% german shep, 12 1/2% collie. Sire is 25% Chow and 25% Timber wolf in some shape, form or fashion 
R


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sound like a mutt with a some wolf in it. 

I would not pay anything for a wolf mutt I don't think they should be bred at all in the first place. 

Why would anyone breed a chow chow to a wolf that's a dangerous mix.


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol, I think she mentioned to one of the buyers that the Chow was bred into the wolf because all the other mixes usually bred in (German Shep, Husky, etc.) all have tall pointed ears and it's hard to breed the ears back down to the shorter rounded shape wolves are supposed to have.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

If these people want a dog that looks like a wolf check this breed it's a sled dog and they are amazing Tamaskan Dog .


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I think anyone that is looking to get a wolf-dog wants the wolf in there.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've always wondered how many wolf-hybrids end up in sanctuaries or being euthanised. I have owned big dogs all my life, and I would still be very uncomfortable with having a part wild animal of that size in my house. 

I don't even think Australia will let savannah cats into the country and yet in some places in America you can own a lion or tiger. Insane.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I think anyone that is looking to get a wolf-dog wants the wolf in there.


There wolf in all dogs
R


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I've always wondered how many wolf-hybrids end up in sanctuaries or being euthanised. I have owned big dogs all my life, and I would still be very uncomfortable with having a part wild animal of that size in my house.
> 
> I don't even think Australia will let savannah cats into the country and yet in some places in America you can own a lion or tiger. Insane.


Australia should never have let cats into the country. They really should not let 
Savannah down under. Cats alone have devastated the natural wildlife of Australia. 

Yes all dogs came from the wolf 33,000 years ago.
Wolves are so far removed from dogs. There is no wolf in my pit bull or shepherd they are dogs. There have been lots of studies on dog and wolves I have read a lot on the subject and I am not getting into it. But a dog is not a wolf. That's like saying humans are all just chimps. 

Yes people want the wolf so they can say its a wolf. but they want the look too. Yes lots of hybrids do end up dead people have no idea what they are getting into when they get one most of the time. They are illegal in some states. 

On a side note they are talking about taking the grey wolf off the endanger list.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I love cats so I would have been sad had they never been let into the country. However, outdoor and feral cats do a ton of damage to wildlife both here and overseas. I wish more people kept them indoors or in special cat runs. But people seem to think a short, brutal outside life is better than a long and safe one inside. 

Yeah wild animals are a completely different ballgame to domesticated animals. People often don't realise just how much of an effect the thousands of years of domesticity have had on animals such as cats and dogs. 

There's a lady who lives in our suburb that has two dingoes. I often think they must be a challenge to keep contained and properly socialised.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

snowflake311 said:


> A
> Yes all dogs came from the wolf 33,000 years ago.
> Wolves are so far removed from dogs. There is no wolf in my pit bull or shepherd they are dogs. There have been lots of studies on dog and wolves I have read a lot on the subject and I am not getting into it. But a dog is not a wolf.


Through DNA analysis, scientists have established that the wolf is the ancestor of the dog. Dogs and wolves are so closely related that DNA analysis cannot distinguish a wolf from a dog or a wolfdog hybrid. Coyotes, however can be distinguished from wolves and dogs through DNA analysis.
they are much more closely related that you are will to except, They can product viable offspring, so yes much closer that human and apes.
R


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I had a dog that was highly suspected to have some wolf in her according to the local vets. However it is also illeagle to own wolf hybrids in Alaska so I pretty much played dumb. They said something about her canine teeth being too big or a dog and she had some very odd behaviors. Dealing with her was like dealing with an 8 year old child. Very demanding anad highly intelligent. 

Supposedly the only real way to tell is to do some kind of skull analysis after the dog in question has died.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't know what state they are legal in, but Florida nope, illegal but we have outright banned or required to licence and chip most exotic animals.

R


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just a note on Tamaskans:

While they are beautiful and probably as close to owning a wolf as you can get without actually owning a wolf or wolf hybrid, I believe they're prone to illnesses. A close family friend has owned Tamaskans for quite some time, and they're absolutely gorgeous, but each one of hers has died within about two years. They took excellent care of the dogs, but out of nowhere, they became sick and died. So, just a warning if you consider getting one.  They are beautiful, though, and I'd love to have one. They look exactly like wolves.


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes, I'm in the US and our country allows *most* laws to be set by each state rather than on the country as a whole. In my state you can own wolves, lions, tigers, and bears with a permit. Foxes, sugar gliders, bob cats, skunks, and many other things can be kept as pets without a permit. Each state is different, but here there are no regulations on wolf hybrids and only a permit for full wolves. And the permit is not difficult to acquire.
Also, there is no sure way to tell if a dog has wolf in it's near ancestry. The teeth, skull, and blood can all help but can't be 100% since the dog obviously gets some traits from each parents and grandparents and so on.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

rickey said:


> There wolf in all dogs
> R


You've seen that commercial too eh? 

Some dogs are thought to be derived from fox.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

jaysee said:


> You've seen that commercial too eh?
> 
> Some dogs are thought to be derived from fox.


what commercial ?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

never mind the dog food commercial
R


----------

